# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  SEO & nội dung thông minh: Khám phá, kết nối và cải thiện hiệu suất

## vtvhongminh01

Các nhà tiếp thị đã nhận ra sự cần thiết kết hợp của SEO và nội dung, vì tốc độ tăng trưởng trong cả hai lĩnh vực dự kiến ​​sẽ tăng lên đáng kể. Ngân sách cho nhiệm vụ SEO liên quan đến dự kiến sẽ tăng từ khoảng $ 65 tỷ vào năm 2016 lên gần 80 tỷ $ vào năm 2020. Trong đồng bộ với sự tăng trưởng này là sự nhảy vọt trong sản xuất nội dung, như 70 phần trăm của các nhà tiếp thị nội dung B2B và 73 phần trăm nội dung B2C các nhà tiếp thị cho biết họ dự định xuất bản nhiều nội dung hơn vào năm 2017 so với năm 2016.
Tuy nhiên, mặc dù nội dung đang được sản xuất với tỷ lệ cao hơn, nhiều nhà tiếp thị vẫn phải vật lộn để thu hút người đọc bằng tài liệu của họ. Trên thực tế, chỉ 20% nội dung được sản xuất trong lĩnh vực B2C thường thấy tương tác (yêu cầu đăng ký), với các nhà tiếp thị B2B thấy kết quả tốt hơn một chút với mức tương tác 50%.Hãy cùng ta truy cập dịch vụ thiết kế website chuẩn seo chuyên nghiệp hiệu quả để có hiệu quả tốt khi làm SEO trước khi xem tiếp nhé. khi các thương hiệu thúc đẩy quá trình sản xuất nội dung của họ, rõ ràng là họ phải học cách đáp ứng tốt hơn nhu cầu của khách truy cập hiện tại và tương lai. Câu trả lời không chỉ là nội dung nhiều hơn - nó đang tạo ra nội dung thông minh.
Chỉ khi SEO và các nhóm sản xuất nội dung có thể làm việc cùng nhau thì các tổ chức mới có thể tiến hành kim chỉ nam về hiệu suất nội dung.
*1. Khám phá và hiểu ý định của người dùng*
Đầu tiên và quan trọng nhất, nội dung và chiến lược SEO phải được xây dựng để giải quyết mục đích của người dùng - hiểu được thông tin mà người tiêu dùng mong muốn khi họ nhập truy vấn vào thanh tìm kiếm và xa hơn nữa là cách họ định hướng đến thông tin đó. Bạn càng hiểu rõ những gì họ muốn đọc và những gì họ tìm kiếm trực tuyến, bạn càng dễ dàng cung cấp cho họ những tài liệu họ muốn.
Có ba loại mục đích tìm kiếm chính:
Ý định điều hướng đề cập đến ý định tập trung vào việc tiếp cận một trang web cụ thể. Những người tiêu dùng có những truy vấn này đã nghĩ đến điểm đến cuối cùng của họ.
Mục đích cung cấp thông tin đề cập đến những người tìm kiếm vì họ mong muốn có được thông tin để tìm hiểu về một cái gì đó cụ thể.
Truy vấn mục đích giao dịch là các tìm kiếm được thực hiện với mục đích mua thứ gì đó.
Google làm việc để điều chỉnh các SERP của mình cho phù hợp với mục đích của người tìm kiếm nhằm cung cấp trải nghiệm người dùng tốt hơn. Ví dụ: trở lại năm 2016, Google đã loại bỏ quảng cáo thanh bên và tăng số lượng vị trí cho các vị trí được trả tiền trên kết quả không phải trả tiền trên SERP. Đối với các truy vấn "mang tính thương mại cao" nhất định, hiện nay có tới bốn quảng cáo xuất hiện phía trên các kết quả không phải trả tiền. Rõ ràng, họ xác định rằng những người thực hiện tìm kiếm giao dịch sẽ được phân phát bởi quảng cáo tốt hơn những người thực hiện tìm kiếm thông tin.
Nghiên cứu của riêng chúng tôi tại BrightEdge đã phát hiện ra một vài mẫu trong các bố cục SERP này. Ví dụ: các truy vấn có mục đích giao dịch có khả năng yêu cầu các vị trí được trả tiền ở đầu SERP cao hơn sáu lần. Tuy nhiên, các kết quả có nhiều thông tin hơn có tỷ lệ nhấp cao hơn 69% khi được coi là một trong năm kết quả hàng đầu, so với các truy vấn giao dịch.
Từ nghiên cứu của chúng tôi, rõ ràng là mục đích của khách hàng có tác động rõ ràng đến cách Google hiển thị kết quả SERP. Các thương hiệu có thể hiểu được những khác biệt này được trang bị nhiều hơn để tạo ra nội dung đáp ứng nhu cầu của người dùng.
*2. Tạo nội dung thông minh để phù hợp với khán giả theo những cách có ý nghĩa*
Được trang bị thông tin chi tiết về mục đích của người tìm kiếm, các thương hiệu giờ đây phải tập trung vào việc tạo ra nội dung được tối ưu hóa có thứ hạng cao, khuyến khích nhấp chuột và thu hút khách truy cập vào trang. “Nội dung thông minh” được tạo ra bằng cách hiểu người tiêu dùng muốn đọc gì và đọc khi nào, do đó thúc đẩy thương hiệu trong mắt đối tượng mục tiêu.
Các thương hiệu cần nắm bắt được nhịp đập của các chủ đề và xu hướng hiện đang thu hút khán giả của họ để tạo ra nội dung thông minh này . Họ nên theo dõi các xu hướng để xem những gì mọi người tìm kiếm và mức độ cạnh tranh cho các từ khóa áp dụng khác nhau này. Khi các thương hiệu làm tốt điều này, họ có thể nắm bắt các xu hướng đang gia tăng trong ngành của mình và xuất bản nội dung chất lượng cao trước các đối thủ cạnh tranh, do đó tự khẳng định mình là chuyên gia.
Danh sách từ khóa cũng có thể được phát triển sau khi phân tích cạnh tranh, trong đó các thương hiệu xác định nội dung và từ khóa mà đối thủ cạnh tranh của họ xếp hạng. Hiểu các thuật ngữ và chủ đề đưa khách hàng đến với các thương hiệu khác có thể cung cấp những ý tưởng tuyệt vời để sản xuất nội dung.
Các thương hiệu cũng nên nghiên cứu các từ khóa phổ biến trong lĩnh vực cụ thể của họ. Sử dụng các chiến lược khác nhau này cùng nhau sẽ cho phép các tổ chức xây dựng danh sách từ khóa mạnh mẽ và xác định các chủ đề chính có thể được sử dụng để hướng dẫn phát triển nội dung.
Khi nội dung được tạo, các thương hiệu nên tối ưu hóa nó cho mục đích của người dùng hiện hành và cá tính của người mua được nhắm mục tiêu. Điều này đòi hỏi phải kết hợp những khoảnh khắc bất chợt của Google vào chiến lược phát triển nội dung và tạo tài liệu phù hợp với ít nhất một trong bốn danh mục khoảnh khắc bất chợt của Google –– Tôi muốn mua, tôi muốn biết, tôi muốn -do và khoảnh khắc tôi-muốn-đi. Ví dụ: khoảnh khắc bất chợt tôi muốn đi phải được tối ưu hóa cho tìm kiếm địa phương với các từ khóa được nhắm mục tiêu theo địa phương và nội dung tập trung vào địa phương.
*3. Thực hiện: Làm cho SEO và nội dung thông minh phù hợp với bạn*
Tóm lại, để SEO và nội dung thông minh hoạt động cho thương hiệu của họ, các nhà tiếp thị cần tập trung vào năm điểm sau:
Hiểu ý định của người dùng tác động như thế nào đến thứ hạng và mức độ tương tác của bạn.
Phát triển danh sách từ khóa và chiến lược nội dung xung quanh nhu cầu của người dùng.
Tạo nội dung phù hợp với những khoảnh khắc nhỏ và hành trình phi tuyến tính của khách hàng.
Sử dụng công nghệ máy học để hiểu rõ hơn về khán giả của bạn và tự động hóa các yếu tố của quy trình làm việc.
Sử dụng các chỉ số SEO vững chắc để theo dõi tiến trình tiếp thị nội dung của bạn và thực hiện các điều chỉnh nếu cần.
Sự gia tăng chi tiêu cho tiếp thị nội dung và sự chú ý dành cho việc hiểu ý định tìm kiếm cho thấy rằng các lĩnh vực tiếp thị nội dung và SEO cuối cùng cũng đang hội tụ. Điều đó nói rằng, những thách thức quan trọng vẫn còn trong việc tối ưu hóa nội dung đó và đẩy tiếp thị nội dung lên một tầm cao mới. Trong tương lai, điều quan trọng là các nhà tiếp thị phải có cách tiếp cận thông minh hơn đối với cách họ sản xuất, tối ưu hóa và đo lường nội dung, xem thêm các nội dung về Googel Ads tại https://light.com.vn/khoa-hoc-quang-...google-ads.htm.
Các nhà tiếp thị hiểu cách họ có thể sử dụng dữ liệu tìm kiếm để hiểu rõ hơn về khách hàng của họ, họ đã sẵn sàng để tạo ra nội dung được nhắm mục tiêu có tác động đáng kể.

----------

